# Problem with dual source set up



## TIVO DUNIYA (Apr 3, 2006)

I have two sources,digital satellite and digital terrestial.
I had both connected via a scart splitter to scart aux,but as i understand this is incorrect and one of the sources has to be connected via rf.
I then connected the digital terrestial receiver via rf and the digital satellite via scart aux.
However,when I try to configure the ir blaster for the digital terrestial receiver,I get the error,that Tivo can't receive a video signal from the digital terrestial receiver,and therefore it can't be set up for recording.
The rf output for the digital receiver is set at ch69 and cannot be altered.
I still get the same error if I connect the digital receiver via the scart aux,as well,however if i press the aux button,then the picture from the digital receiver can be viewed.
So clearly the scart cable is not faulty,as i have also tested it with other equipment,same goes for the rf cable as well.
I have tried a reset a few times,but it makes no difference.
I would appreciate some speedy replies,as i want to record from digital terrestial tomorrow.
Thanks.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Have you checked that TiVo is set to receive on RF 69 for Freeview?


----------



## TIVO DUNIYA (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi ozsat
Thanks for the quick reply
The tivo rf ouput is set to ch 69.
According to the manual,the set top box rf settings are supposed to be for an *analogue stb[b/],so aren't applicable in this instance,i still changed it to see if it would make any difference,it didn't.
Do you suggest a guided re set up would help.
Thanks.*


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

You are trying to input a signal to Tivo not output it.

First which DTT box do you have?

If it supports RF modulated output, what RF channel number is it set to?


----------



## TIVO DUNIYA (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Fred

No,definately connected Packard bell TCX170 to the rf in of the tivo,following the manual.
However,because i have a rf menu for set top box rf settings,leads me to think Tivo has configured the set up box for a analogue stb,rather for a digital stb,could this be the case.
I'm not sure if the dtt stb does support rf modulated output,howver the settings for rf just indicate: UHF ch 69,and cannot be changed.
Thanks


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

There are two TiVo RF settings - one for input and one for output.

The output one is in the system menu and is NOT the one you want.

It may be the other (required) one is only available during the guided setup - I can't remember.


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

From the limited amount of information I can find on the Packard Bell TCX170 (it was a DSG only product). It does not support RF modulated output. If this is the case then it is no use for a dual Sky / Freeview setup with TiVo.

If however it outputs on Channel 69 only (unlikely but possible) then you need to rerun the guided setup and select Digital Satellite and Digital Terrestrial / Cable. You will then see the RF input selection options for the Freeview box's RF channel output. Make sure though TiVo's RF output channel is set to something other than 69.


----------



## rwtomkins (Jul 14, 2003)

You say you're tried resetting a few times but I have this faint glimmer of a recollection that TiVo often fails to reset properly when you change the sources in the way that you have. IIRC, and it is a long time ago when this came up, you have to run a reset pretending that your only source is the basic analogue TV service and THEN run another reset telling it whay your real inputs are (Freeview + satellite or whatever).

Bit of a long shot but might be worth trying.


----------



## TIVO DUNIYA (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks ozsat,Fred and rwtomkins for all the suggestions.
Will give them a try.


----------



## TIVO DUNIYA (Apr 3, 2006)

Fred Smith said:


> From the limited amount of information I can find on the Packard Bell TCX170 (it was a DSG only product). It does not support RF modulated output. If this is the case then it is no use for a dual Sky / Freeview setup with TiVo.
> 
> If however it outputs on Channel 69 only (unlikely but possible) then you need to rerun the guided setup and select Digital Satellite and Digital Terrestrial / Cable. You will then see the RF input selection options for the Freeview box's RF channel output. Make sure though TiVo's RF output channel is set to something other than 69.


Still having the same problem,despite a new guided set up.
(though the same catergories:digital satellite/digital terrestial)
The Tivo rf output is set to a different channel(as before)
Is rf loopthrough the same as rf modulated output,as the manual for the Packard Bell TCX170 states that it has this function.
Though tuning through 21-69,the picture for the Packard Bell does not appear,even though the analogue channels do appear.
Thanks.


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

RF loopthough means the signals are passed through the box to the next item with a tuner in line, i.e. a TV set.

RF modulated output adds the output of the box to the outgoing signals above.

As the manual confirms what I thought the box, has RF loopthrough only, it is no good for a dual Sky / Freeview setup with TiVo.


----------



## TIVO DUNIYA (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks Fred.
Is it possible to reverse the connections i.e connect the dtt stb via aux scart and digital satellite via rf instead? or will i have just,make do with one source only.
Thanks.


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

You will have to make do with one source only (or get a different freeview box), TiVo only supports dual source with Sky via SCART and Freeview via RF.


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

Your best bet would be as suggested get another Freeview box, although finding one with an RF modulated output might be tricky.

An alternative is to connect an RF modulator to your existing box.

CPC from £10.41 plus P&P.

Also see Maplin from £29.99 and Keene Electronics from £19.99


----------



## TIVO DUNIYA (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks Steve and Fred for the suggestions,and links.
It will have to be the rf modulator,got far too much equipment already.
Thanks again.


----------



## TIVO DUNIYA (Apr 3, 2006)

Just to throw a spanner in the works.
Can a video be used as a rf modulator.
If so.
How would connect the dtt stb to the video and Tivo,for it to work,if it does.
Thanks.


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

TIVO DUNIYA said:


> ,got far too much equipment already.


Adding a video adds another box!

Anyway to answer to you question, yes:

Freeview box VCR Scart to VCR Scart socket, VCR RF output to TiVo RF in. Select appropriate AV input on the VCR, select a suitable RF channel on the VCR and leave it on.


----------



## TIVO DUNIYA (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks Fred,for the continous help,really appreciate it.
The video's already sitting in the cabinet,so it won't be another addition.
Thanks again.


----------

